

It's Not a Hermit Kingdom, and 4 Other Myths About North Korea - colinismyname
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/03/its-not-a-hermit-kingdom-and-4-other-myths-about-north-korea/274488/

======
taligent
As interesting as this is do we really need to discuss this on HN ?

